# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  چند کامپوننت برای دات نت کارها با C#‎‎‎

## Rejnev

سلام
ازین به بعد قصد دارم به مرور کامپوننتهایی که برای یکی از پروژه هام استفاده کردم رو در اختیار دوستان بذارم
برای شروع یک کلید ویستایی با قابلیتهای:
 حالت glass و normal و classic و system چند تم رنگی شامل سبز و زرد و آبی و قرمز و شیشه ای(خاکستری)
امکان افزودن آیکن به کلید.
تغییر شدت انعکاس کلید با حرکت موس بر روی آن و فشرده شدن توسط موس و یا disable بودن کلید
امکان تغییرات رنگ (جدای از تم) با استفاده از سورس برنامه

*نکته*
-کلید در حالت glass و classic شفاف هست و در حالت normal خاکستری و با حرکت موس بر اساس تم تغییر رنگ میده و در حالت سیستم به شکل کلیدهای سیستم عامل هستند

این کلید ها تماما با کلاسهای رسم دوبعدی در دات نت نوشته شده اند
به این صورت که ابتدا یک رنگ زمینه روی عکس موقتی .بعد نوبت به رفلکت ها یا همون انعکاسها میرسه.قسمت سختش اینجاست که باید لبه های کلید پخ باشند و انعکاس به اندازه یک پیکسل از گوشه ها فاصله داشته باشه تا حاشیه کلید مشخص بشه که من از کلاس graphicPath استفاده کردم.و در نهایت عکس رو روی بک گراند کلید داخل userControl میندازیم.
*---برای استفاده باید در پروژه خود از منوی Project گزینه Add Existing item... و بعد  فایل  ضمیمه رو انتخاب کنید و add کنید. آنگاه با یک بار Build برنامه(معمولا F6) کامپوننت به بالای toolBox اضافه خواهد شد.*

در زیر یک عکس از این کلیدها رو گذاشتم.



*آخرین تغییرات کلید در پست 15 صفحه دو وجود داره که اون رو دانلود کنید*

*این لینک مسقیم فایل صفحه بعدی هست*

با تشکر

----------


## Rejnev

*For Future*

----------


## Rejnev

کامپوننت خط (line) با نام specialLine
برای جدا کردن کنترلهای روی فرم به منظور دسته بندی و ...
یک خط افقی یا عمودی با رنگهای دلخواه در حالت fade
شامل سه خصوصیت اصلی تحت عناوین 
Style:
   normal , fade
direction:
   horizontal , vertical
color

عکس از حالت طراحی





یک عکس دیگه از کاربرد عملی




برای اضافه کردن به پروژه  مثل پست اول عمل کنید.

----------


## Ilove you mahsa

سلام دوست عزيز 
در دات نت چطور اين دكمه هارو طراحي مي كنند؟ من مي خوام براي برنامم دكمه گرد شيشه اي درست كنم. اگر اموزش ساختocx را داري برام بزار تو تايپيك متشكرم

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام دوست عزيز 
> در دات نت چطور اين دكمه هارو طراحي مي كنند؟ من مي خوام براي برنامم دكمه گرد شيشه اي درست كنم. اگر اموزش ساختocx را داري برام بزار تو تايپيك متشكرم


سلام
اگه شما بتونید در برنامه ای مثل فتوشاپ این کلیدها رو طراحی کنید در نتیجه میتونید در دات نت هم مثل مراحلی که برای فتوشاپ انجام دادید با برنامه نویسی پیاده سازی کنید.
مثال فتوشاپی:
اول یک قسمت رو بصورت دایره ای انتخاب می کنم و با ابزار Gradient Tool داخلش رو رنگ میزنم
(قبل از رنگ کردن بهتره یک لایه ایجاد کنید)



بعد یک انعکاس از بالا میندازم



در آخر یک انعکاس از پایین



حالا برای برنامه نویسی مثل مراحل بالا عمل می کنم 
یعنی اول یک محیط دایره ای (drawEllipse) رو با یک ابزار قلمو (linear gradient brush) رنگ میزم و دوباره یک محیط بیضی شکل رو با قلموی جدید پر میکنم و انعکاس پایین به همین صورت
در کل برای ساخت کامپوننت باید شیئ گرایی رو بلد باشید چون فقط رسم کلید مهم نیست
این کلید رویداد هم میخواد  خصوصیت هم میخواد متد هم میخواد
مثلا اگه بخواین برای کلیدتون آیکون بذارید طوریکه خصوصیت ImageList و ImageIndex داشته باشه یعنی بیاد و از روی فرم لیست imageList ها رو توی خودش بیاره و بر اساس عناصر داخل اون imageList خصوصیت imageIndex  کلید هم فهرست عکسهای اون ImageList رو بگیره عذاب آوره.
یا برای هر رویداد باید بیابن و رسم مورد نظر رو فراخوانی کنید 
مثلا وقتی موس روی کلید رفت شدت انعکاس بیشتر بشه یا وقتی کلید فشرده شد رسم تغییر و مثلا تیره بشه
مزیتی که این روش داره اینه که با تغییر اندازه کلید چون رسم مجدد انجام میشه کیفیت کلید از بین نمیره در حالی که اگه روی کلید عکس بندازیم (BackgroundImage) با تغییر اندازه عکس هم بد شکل میشه

----------


## Rejnev

*توجه :* این پست ویرایش شده
*برای دریافت آخرین نسخه کلید به صفحه دوم مراجعه کنید*

----------


## Rejnev

تبدیل رقم به حروف



تا نهصد میلیارد رو ساپورت میکنه. در ضمن اعشار رو نمیگیره چون *معمولا* در پروژه ها نیازی به اعشار پیدا نمیشه.
* برای استفاده فایل ToAlphabet.cs رو به پروژه اضافه کنید و در فرمی که میخواین استفاده کنید به صورت زیر عمل کنید*

using toAlphabet;
.
.
.
private void TextBox1_TextChanged()
{
      TextBox2.Text=ToAlphabet.Convert(TextBox1.Text);
}

Edit:
توجه:
*آپدیت شده در پست شماره 24* (نسخه جدید با امکان تبدیل اعداد منفی)
*برو به پست شماره 24*

----------


## sara.f

> *---برای استفاده باید در پروژه خود از منوی Project گزینه Add Existing item... و بعد دو فایل با پسوند .cs رو (و یا همه فایلهای ضمیمه رو انتخاب کنید) و add کنید. آنگاه با یک بار کامپایل برنامه(F6) کامپوننت به بالای toolBox اضافه خواهد شد.*


سلام
نمی دونم چرا وقتی این مراحل را انجام میدم، کامپوننت نمیاد!!!

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام
> نمی دونم چرا وقتی این مراحل را انجام میدم، کامپوننت نمیاد!!!


سلام
در مرحله انتخاب، همه محتویات پوشه extract شده رد انتخاب کنید که شامل سه فایل هست و برنامه را حتما یکبار Build کنید.

----------


## sara.f

> سلام
> در مرحله انتخاب، همه محتویات پوشه extract شده رد انتخاب کنید که شامل سه فایل هست و برنامه را حتما یکبار Build کنید.


حالا وقتی ازش استفاده می کنم ،فقط رنگ سبزش هست، اگر بخوام شیشه ای یا عکس دار یا رنگای دیگش را هم استفاده کنم چی؟

----------


## sara.f

> در ابتدا که کلید رو اضافه میکنید سبز دیده میشه چون مقادیر پیش فرض فیلدها اعمال شده
> با یک بار اجرا یا تغییر buttonStyle و buttonTheme کلید تغییر پیدا میکنه


آره، ولی واسه خودش تغییر می کنه!
بعدشم وقتی مثلا 4 تا button را روی فرم میذارم، 3تاش خاکستری میشه، یکیش آبی.
من میخوام به دلخواه خودم رنگارو تغییر بدم، نه اینکه خودش تغییر کنه، مثل همون عکسی که توی پست اول گذاشتید.

----------


## Rejnev

سلام
*ویرایش:آخرین نسخه کلید در ضمیمه موجوده*

----------


## Rejnev

کلید تصویری:



کنترل جدیدی هست که سه خصوصیت 
ImageNormal
ImageOn
ImagePressed
رو به کنترل Button دات نت اضافه کرده.
وقتی موس و یا فوکاس بر روی کلید قرار میگیره بکگراند کلید به ImageOn تغییر پیدا میکنه.
بقیه موارد هم که مشخصه.

ضمیمه شامل یک فایل کلاس سی شارپ هست که از کلاس Button ارث بری کرده و یکسری OverRide ها و تنظیماتی رو روی کنترل اعمال میکنه.
فایل رو به پروژه اضافه کنید و با یک بار کامپایل کنترل به تول باکس اضافه خواهد شد.
اگه تغییرات و یا سوالی دارید از طریق پیام خصوصی در میون بذارید.
با تشکر

----------


## Rejnev

اینم یک نوع دیگه از کلیدها
نسبت به نسخه پست قبل این تغییر رو داره که شما آیکون به کلید میدید و نه عکس و طبیعتا تنها یک وضعیت عکس رو پوشش میده ولی با حرکت روی کلید این انعکاس روش میفته و شیشه مانندش میکنه.
در این کلید هیچ پراپرتی کم و زیاد نشده و فقط از کلاس Button دات نت ارث بری کرده و برای رسم انعکاس یکسری کد اضافه شده و پراپرتی هایی از کلید دات نتی هم به حالتی که خواستم در زمان Constructor تغییر پیدا کرده. مثلا FlatAppreance تغییر پیدا  کرده و...
از توی ضمیمه سورس رو دانلود کنید و به پروژه همونطور که در پست های قبل توضیح داده شده اضافه کنید.



از اونجایی که کار پروژه تقریبا به آخراش رسیده و قصد دارم به امید خدا به WPF مهاجرت کنم، ازین به بعد سعی میکنم کامپوننت هایی که با WPF خواهم ساخت رو هم قرار بدم.
با تشکر.

----------


## Rejnev

همگی متوجه شدید که طرح های شیشه ای عشق منه؟ :لبخند: 
و حالا پنل شیشه ای
از پنل دات نت ارث بری کرده و تمام خصویات اون رو داره.
خاصیت GlassColor بهش اضافه شده که مشخص کننده رنگ شیشه ست
در ضمن هنوز بخش سخت و مهمش مونده که وقتی کامل شد قرارش میدم.
منظورم ایجاد یکسری انعکاس اریب روی پنله(انصافا کار شاقیه!)
این تصویر که در نهایت در بکگرند پنل سفارشی ما قرار میگیره تماما با کد ایجاد شده.
مثلا سایه اطراف، کادر سفید رنگ، کادر سیاه رنگ، پس زمینه و ....
فعلا همین رو داشته باشید. تا بعد روی Ray ها هم کار کنم.

----------


## hamidsina

سلام
دستتون درد نکنه 
 میشه راه ساختن یه کنترل تکست باکس شیشه ای رو هم بگین
ممنون

----------


## mojdeh6583

سلام
میشه بپرسم چطوری می شه برای فرم کلید ساخت؟
کلیدی که طرح خودمونو داشته باشه
البته بگم کلید من نه مربع نه مستطیله نه اشکال منظم
یه شکل تو هم رفته ی کج و معوج داره
نمی دونم چجوری باید بسازمش
میشه راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام
> دستتون درد نکنه 
>  میشه راه ساختن یه کنترل تکست باکس شیشه ای رو هم بگین
> ممنون


سلام، خواهش میکنم
تا به حال نساختم ولی یکی از توی همین سایت دانلود کردم تحت عنوان Alpha blend TextBox که توی ضمیمه قرارش میدم.
زیاد دقت نکردم که چطوری ساختنش ولی قطعا TextBox معمولی نیست و از اونها ارث بری نداره.
ساخت TextBox انصافا کار پردردسریه. باید کلیدهایی که کاربر میزنه رو چک کنی و بر اساس مکان اشاره گر مجازی ای که ساختی متن رو در اونجا درج کنی و متن رو روی کنترل رسم کنی و Scroll بسازی و رویداد بنویسی و یک فکر به حال کپی پیست بکنی و ....
همین هم که ضمیمه کردم یک چیز استانداردی نیست.
ولی با Wpf این کار آب خوردنه. کافیه Opacity کنترل رو کم کنی، تمومه...



> سلام
> میشه بپرسم چطوری می شه برای فرم کلید ساخت؟
> کلیدی که طرح خودمونو داشته باشه
> البته بگم کلید من نه مربع نه مستطیله نه اشکال منظم
> یه شکل تو هم رفته ی کج و معوج داره
> نمی دونم چجوری باید بسازمش
> میشه راهنماییم کنید؟


سلام.
کاری نداره.
یک کلاس بسازید و از Button ارث بری کنید تا VS کلیدتون رو به عنوان یک کنترل بشناسه.
بعدش باید یک عکس فراهم کنید تا به عنوان بکگراند کلید قرار بدید.
حالا این عکس رو میشه با کد ایجاد کرد که حالت وکتوری داره و افت کیفیت نداره ولی یکم سخته و یا یک عکس از بیرون رو انداخت روی کلید.
و در نهایت هم میتونید در هنگام طراحی کلید، روی رویدادها و متدهای کلید مشتق شده، کنترل داشته باشید.(مثلا کلیک  شد، رنگش عوش بشه...)
دیدین کاری نداشت؟
البته این رو هم بگم که کنترلهای ویندوزی محکوم به مستطیل شکل بودن هستن(چهار گوش)
حالا شکل شما اگه هر چقدر هم عجیب غریب باشه و مثلا بعضی جاهاش کاملا شفاف باشه وقتی موس روی مرزهای درونی اون کلید قرار بگیره کلید آماده کلیک شدنه. و نمیشه دورش زد.

----------


## mojdeh6583

سلام
این پنل شیشه ای خیلی قشنگه
من رسما عاشقش شدم
آقا ادامه بده 
من یه listbox شیشه ای می خوام میشه طراحیش کنی؟
خیلی قشنگه
خیلی توپه
واقعا عالیه

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام
> این پنل شیشه ای خیلی قشنگه
> من رسما عاشقش شدم
> آقا ادامه بده 
> من یه listbox شیشه ای می خوام میشه طراحیش کنی؟
> خیلی قشنگه
> خیلی توپه
> واقعا عالیه


سلام
متشكر
الان بيشتر پلاستيكيه!
البته حيف الآن وقت ندارم اون انعكاسهاي اريب رو كه توي ويندوز ويستا و 7 روي پنجره ميبينيم بندازم. اگه انجامش بدم دو برابر قشنگتر ميشه.
ناگفته نماند كه هنگام تغيير اندازه فرم يكم بد ريخت رندر ميشه.
---------
و اما ليست باكس.
اصولا كنترلهايي كه قابليت رنگ زمينه Transparent رو ندارن نميشه كاريش كرد و بايد از صفر شروع به ساختش كرد. مثل همون TextBox. براي همين بايد بگم كه در حال حاضر نميتونم كاريش بكنم. ولي ميتونيد از wpf استفاده كنيد. مثل آب خوردنه(خصوصا VS2010)
كافيه Opacity كنترل رو كم كنيد، شيشه اي ميشه. :لبخند:

----------


## mojdeh6583

خوب راستش من WPF بلد نیستم باهاش کار کنم میشه یه راهنمایی کنید؟
چون بدون لیست باکس شیشه ای پنل شیشه ای که شما قرار دادید اصلا به کارم نخواهد اومد
چون تمام پنل رو لیست باکسم می پوشونه
یه راهنمایی بکنید یا یه لینک آموزشی بذارید تا بتونم با WPF که فرمودید این لیست باکس رو شیشه ایش کنم خلاص شم.
مرسی

----------


## mojdeh6583

> ناگفته نماند كه هنگام تغيير اندازه فرم يكم بد ريخت رندر ميشه.


اینم میشه یه کلکی بهش زد
اول تصویر بک گراندتو دو تیکه میکنی توی مثلا فوتو شاپ
بعدش توی فرم یه split container میندازی دو قسمت میشه
بعدش توی هر قسمتش یه پنل معمولی میذاری و بک گراند هر پنل رو اون قسمت تیکه شده ی تصویرت قرار می دی (جوری که کنار هم میشه همون تصویر اولیه تیکه نشده)
بعدش پنل ساخت شمارو میگذاریم و خاصیت dock رو fill می کنیم
به همین سادگی
به همین خوشمزگی :قلب:

----------


## Rejnev

راستش هيچ ايده اي ندارم
همونطور كه گفتم احتمالا بايد از صفر يك كنترل خودتون ايجاد كنيد و رسم آيتم ها و كنترل رويدادها ... رو انجام بديد.
در ضمن ببينيد اين چطوره؟(با سي پلاسه البته)
CodeProject
اينم لينك ديّم همون مطلب

----------


## Rejnev

اینم نسخه ارتقا یافته تبدیل رقم به حروف
*قابلیت اعداد منفی بهش اضافه شده*

*ضمنا هنوز برای اعشار کاری نکردم(و احتمالا نخواهم کرد)

طریقت استفاده:
ابتدا بعد از اضافه کردن فایل ضمیمه به پروژه اون رو باز  کرده و برای راحتی میتونید name space کلاس رو به name space پروژه تون تغییر بدید(البته ضروری نیست)
سپس برای استفاده از متد Convert که در کلاس ToAlphabet و به صورت static تعریف شده به صورتهای زیر میتونید عمل کنید



this.Text=ToAlphabet.Convert(txtPrice.Text);
//or
this.Text=ToAlphabet.Convert("100000");
//or
this.Text=ToAlphabet.Convert("1,100,000.00");


عدد وارده باید به صورت رشته باشه (نگران ویرگول هم نباشید!)

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

دیدم تاپیک خوکشلیه گفتم منم بیام و یک سری کامپوننته خکشله دیگه هم بزارم
تا فرم هاتون مثه خودتون خوشگل بشن :قلب:  :بامزه: 







و عکس دومی :



از اینجا دانلود کنید
UnRar Konid
تویه ToolBaxetoon ادد کنید
لذت ببرید و صفا کنید :بامزه: 


----------------------------------------------------------------
کسی مشکلی نداشت؟

----------


## javad_r_85

سلام دوستان منم یه تکست باکس می زارم که شما میتونید به تولباکس اضافه کنید و استفاده کنید کار این اینجوری است که اگر خالی باشد رنگ آن زرد میشه یعنی واسه جاهای خوبه که حتما باید کاربر مقداری را واردکند به جای اینکه برای تک تک کد بنویسیم که چک کنه خالی هست یا نه.

----------


## mrb1748

با سلام و تشکر از Rejnev
می خواستم بگم چطور می شه از فایل cs شما dll تولید کنیم من هرچی کردم که تو پروژه vb.net از پانل و دکمه زیبای شما استفاده کنم نشد . :لبخند:

----------


## javad_r_85

هیچ کامپوننتی اون چیزی نمی شه که خود برنامه نویس برای خودش طراحی کند من دنبال روش ساخت پنل های auto hide  هستم مانند برنامه ویژال از دوستان اگر کسی در این باره منبعی سراغ داره لطفا ذکر کند تا استفاده کنیم!!!!

----------


## exlord

> سلام
> ناگفته نماند كه هنگام تغيير اندازه فرم يكم بد ريخت رندر ميشه.


 توی فرمی که استفاده میکنین :
this.DoubleBuffered = true;
توی کنترل هایی که خودتون Paint میکنین بهتره که اونت OnPaint مربوطشو ovverride کنین و نو Constructor مربوطش هم اینو بنویسین ...
this.SetStyle(
                ControlStyles.AllPaintingInWmPaint |
                ControlStyles.OptimizedDoubleBuffer |
                ControlStyles.ResizeRedraw |
                ControlStyles.SupportsTransparentBackColor |
                ControlStyles.UserPaint, true);

به نمونه توجه کنین ...همون کد خودتونه با اصلاحات ...

----------


## exlord

ListBox شیشه ای ...

----------


## Rejnev

> توی کنترل هایی که خودتون Paint میکنین بهتره که اونت OnPaint مربوطشو ovverride کنین


مدتهاست که اینو فهمیدم، اما وقت اصلاح کدها رو نداشتم.




> چطور می شه از فایل cs شما dll تولید کنیم


یک پروژه library بسازید و فایل cs رو بهش add کنید و build و ... . توی مسیر bin  پروژه فایل dll رو میسازه که میتونید توی پروژه های دیگه یا add reference یا add to toolbox  یا ... کنید.

********
exlord، با لیست شفافت خیلی حال کردم، تکست باکس رو هم میتونی شفاف کنی؟

----------


## exlord

in the current versions of .NET, the TextBox control is just a wrapper for the old Win32 control
باید بشینی کنترل رو از اول بنویسی ...  :قهقهه:  و یا اینکه اینجوری کلک بزنی ...

----------


## Farshid007

اقا دستت درد نکنه
یه طرحی واسه Glasspanelدارم:
تو فتو شاپ یه فیلتر هست از گروه blurبه نام gaussingBlur  
می خوام گلاس پنل رو طوری تغییر بدی که عکس پشتش رو اونجوریش کنی (یعنی تصویر محو بشه)
واقعا کارات حرف ندارند
لطفا طرح های شیشه ای بیشتری بده
با تشکر 
موفق باشید

----------


## Rejnev

در اون حد راستش بلد نیستم وگرنه به فکر خودم هم رسیده بود، در حد استفاده از کلاسهای رسم دو بعدی مشکلی ندارم.
اونی که شما میگید کاراییش توی ویندوز فرم خیلی پایینه و اصلا جالب در نمیاد. شاید بشه با یک کلک هایی انجامش داد، اما صرف نمیکنه.
به نظر من اول کارایی بعد زیبایی.
پ ن:
راستش تو این مدت بیکار نبودم و چند تا کامپوننت باحال ساختم، اما میخوام انحصاری باشه وگرنه حتما میذاشتمشون.
مثلا یک کامپوننت کار با تاریخ که data entry اش خیلی راحته و قابلیتهای جالبی داره. یا یک textbox که validation ها رو توی خودش داره، water mark داره، نمایش آنی رقم به حروف داره و ... یا از همه شاخ تر یک کلاس نوشتم که یک لیست از آیتم هایی که دارای شناسه پدر هستن بهشون میدی و بصورت درختی شبیه منوی استارت (all programs , ...) ویندوز سون با امکان جستجو و برامون میسازه.

----------


## mrb1748

با سلام خدمت دوستمون rejnev من از فایل های شما یک dll ساختم ولی روی glass button یک مشکلی هست و آن هم مربوط به public نبودن این کلاسه و وقتی همه ستش می کنم از style و them ایراد می گیرد میشه در صورت امکان یک تستی با این dll انجام بدهید سورس آن هم هست .

----------


## Rejnev

toolbox-> choose item رو بزنید و dll ضمیمه رو انتخاب کنید
اگه خطا گرفت، قبلش dll رو به reference ها اضافه کنید بعد به تول باکس اضافش کنید.

----------


## mrb1748

با سلام دوست عزیز dll شما را تست کردم ولی خطای زیر را می دهد و همینطور درباره dll و سورسی که م گذاشتم ظری ندادین تصاویر زیر مربوط به تست dll شماست.

----------


## veniz2008

با سلام،تشکر از کامپوننت های زیبای دوستان،یه سوال از دوستمون *Rejnev درباره glassbutton دارم،مشکل من اینه که وقتی رنگ دکمه(خاصیت backcolor) را به رنگ دلخواه تغییر میدم،بعد از اجرای برنامه دوباره بصورت خودکار،رنگ دکمه به رنگ پیش فرض برمیگرده(بصورت خودکار Transparent میشه)،باید چکار کنم؟
*

----------


## Rejnev

> با سلام،تشکر از کامپوننت های زیبای دوستان،یه سوال از دوستمون *Rejnev درباره glassbutton دارم،مشکل من اینه که وقتی رنگ دکمه(خاصیت backcolor) را به رنگ دلخواه تغییر میدم،بعد از اجرای برنامه دوباره بصورت خودکار،رنگ دکمه به رنگ پیش فرض برمیگرده(بصورت خودکار Transparent میشه)،باید چکار کنم؟
> *


 آره، باید رنگ transparent باشه. رنگ کلید از خاصیت دیگرش قابل تعویضه که تعدادشون هم فعلا محدود به زرد و آبی و سبز و شیشه ای و سایه و قرمزه.
----------
*mrb1748 :
نمیدونم علتش چیه! لطفا سرچ کنید من فعلا وقت نمیکنم
*

----------


## exlord

> in the current versions of .NET, the TextBox control is just a wrapper for the old Win32 control
> باید بشینی کنترل رو از اول بنویسی ...  و یا اینکه اینجوری کلک بزنی ...


کنترل TextBox شیشه ای رو دارم مینویسم .... دعا کنین وقت کنم تموممش کنم  :قهقهه:

----------


## mahdi5121

*---برای استفاده باید در پروژه خود از منوی Project  گزینه Add Existing item... و بعد  فایل  ضمیمه رو انتخاب کنید و add کنید.  آنگاه با یک بار Build برنامه(معمولا F6) کامپوننت به بالای toolBox اضافه  خواهد شد.

سلام من این کار ها رو می کنم اما* *Error* * های زیر رو می ده که تو عکس زیر می بینید :








*

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام من این کار ها رو می کنم اما...


reference ها رو به این پروژه کتابخانه کلاسی که ساختین اضافه کنید.
توی solution explorer روی references کلید راست و add و ...
توی یک پروژه ویندوز فرم ببینید چیا هست... همونها رو اینجا هم add کنید.

----------


## mahdi5121

> reference ها رو به این پروژه کتابخانه کلاسی که ساختین اضافه کنید.
> توی solution explorer روی references کلید راست و add و ...
> توی یک پروژه ویندوز فرم ببینید چیا هست... همونها رو اینجا هم add کنید.


ممنون ، درست شد و Build  کردم و از پوشه  Bin ---->Debug  فایل Dll رو با انتخاب گزینه ی  Choose Items زدم ؛ اما Error زیر رو می ده:

----------


## Legend M.A.R

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز *Rejnev
*در صورت امکان توابع گرافیکی که استفاده می کنی و یکی هم در مورد خصوصیات و ورودی های اون توضیح بدی ممنون میشم, در کل یه آموزش شسته رفته بزاری برای خیلی از دوستان بهتره
به قول معروف به جای اینکه به طرف ماهی بدی تا سیر بشه بهش ماهی گیری رو یاد بده تا خودش...

----------


## Rejnev

> با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز *Rejnev
> *در صورت امکان توابع گرافیکی که استفاده می کنی و یکی هم در مورد خصوصیات و ورودی های اون توضیح بدی ممنون میشم, در کل یه آموزش شسته رفته بزاری برای خیلی از دوستان بهتره
> به قول معروف به جای اینکه به طرف ماهی بدی تا سیر بشه بهش ماهی گیری رو یاد بده تا خودش...


 سلام...
فقط با یک کتاب در حد پنجاه شصت صفحه و یک سری تجربیات که به مرور کسب میشه، user control میسازم،
سورس کد به اندازه کافی ساده هست شمه کار دستتون بیاد... کافیه یک بار کد و نتیجه کار رو ببینید، این بهترین آموزش میشه... به من هم کسی یاد نداده چیزی رو
بیشتر کار خلاقیت و هنریه، چیزی که با آموزش شاید نشه منتقلش کرد.
اما چشم، شما بگید از کدوم کنترل دوست دارین توضیح بدم تا من یک مقاله براتون بنویسم یا حتی از صفر از صفحه فیلم بگیرم و تک تک مراحل رو با توضیحات انجام بدم و بذارم همینجا...

----------


## Legend M.A.R

سلام...
ممنون از توجهت, خوب من یکم کار کردم مثلا خود من پنل و لیبل هایی درست کردم که گوشه های اون گرد شده و یکم هم رنگ آمیزی داره اما در واقع می خواستم بدونم دقیقا توابعی که استفاده می کنم چه کارهایی انجام میدن مثلا وقتی توی برنامه یک TextBox می زارم می دونم بیشتر خصوصیاتش چیه اما در مورد اشیائی مثل Graphics و چیز های دیگه که توی System.Drawing و زیرمجموعه هاش هست تقریبا یا بهتر بگم اصلا چیزی نمی دونم, اگر ممکنه همون کتاب پنجاه صفحه ای خودت رو معرفی کن اگر PDF هست Up کن
در کل ممنون

----------


## complexcoding

آره همون PDF شصت صفحه ای که گفتی رو بده . ممنون

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام...
> ممنون از توجهت, خوب من یکم کار کردم مثلا خود من پنل و لیبل هایی درست کردم که گوشه های اون گرد شده و یکم هم رنگ آمیزی داره اما در واقع می خواستم بدونم دقیقا توابعی که استفاده می کنم چه کارهایی انجام میدن مثلا وقتی توی برنامه یک TextBox می زارم می دونم بیشتر خصوصیاتش چیه اما در مورد اشیائی مثل Graphics و چیز های دیگه که توی System.Drawing و زیرمجموعه هاش هست تقریبا یا بهتر بگم اصلا چیزی نمی دونم, اگر ممکنه همون کتاب پنجاه صفحه ای خودت رو معرفی کن اگر PDF هست Up کن
> در کل ممنون





> آره همون PDF شصت صفحه ای که گفتی رو بده . ممنون


Legend عزیز... نمیدونم چطور پست شما رو نخوندم و الان دارم پاسخ میدم... به هر حال شرمنده بخاطر تاخیر
اینم اون کتابی که کلاسهایی برای رسم رو آموزش میده:
--------------
ضمیمه شامل 5 قسمت اول فایله...
کلا هشت تا پارت داره.
سه تا پارت بعدی توی پست بعدی خواهد اومد.

----------


## Rejnev

سه تا پارت باقیمونده پست قبل

----------


## v30sharp

سلام
===
دوستان میشه اموزش ساخت فورم یا بوتون های شیشه ای رو لطف کنید خیلی لازم دارم

بدرود..
=====

----------


## amir-aa

آقا اگه ممکنه این پنل شیشه ای رو dll ش رو هم بذار اینجوری راحت تره

----------


## asadegha

داداش یه لیبل می خوام که بکگراندش خاصیت Transparent داشته باشه. میتونی بزرگواری کنی درست کنی یا آموزششو بزاری که خودمم یاد بگیرم؟

----------


## Rejnev

شرمنده همگی بخاطر دیر جواب دادن هستم.
*v30sharp*
amir aa و سایر دوستان صفحه قبل که با مشکلاتی برخوردن و نتونستم بموقع کمک کنم...



> داداش یه لیبل می خوام که بکگراندش خاصیت Transparent داشته باشه. میتونی بزرگواری کنی درست کنی یا آموزششو بزاری که خودمم یاد بگیرم؟


داداش گلم، لیبل رو انتخاب کنین و خاصیت Color اون رو به Transparent که توی تب وسط هست تغییر بدین. پشت نما میشه. همین منظورتونه؟



> آقا اگه ممکنه این پنل شیشه ای رو dll ش رو هم بذار اینجوری راحت تره


چشم. الساعه...
خیلی سرم شلوغه و الان نمیتونم، به یکی از دوستان همینجا قول یک دکمه گرد دادم، بهمراه فیلم آموزشیش، پست قبل از شما هم (*v30sharp*) گمون کنم همچین چیزی میخواستن.
چشم به همه شون رسیدگی میکنم.
قبلش یک پیشنهاد...
شما هم میتونین این کارایی که من کردم رو انجام بدین، فقط باید وقت بذارین. منم وقت گذاشتم.
همین

----------


## daniyal_1363

سلام 

تمامی مطالب رو خوندم خیلی با حال و جالب بود

من تازه وارد vb.net شدم (2 یا 3سال که vb6 کار میکنم) راستش خیلی واسم جالبه که اینقدر راحت تونستین همچین dll هایی بسازین 

میخوام بدونم میشه dll ساخت که پرینتر رو کنترل کنه ؟ ( مثلاً پرینتر رو puase کنه یا تعداد برگ پرینتر رو نمایش بده یا اصلاً به پرینتر اجازه پرینت رو نده تا از طریق dll اجازه پرینت گرفته بشه )

شاید یکم مبحث من با مباحث شما فرق کنه ولی اینو گفتم چون فکر میکنم اطلاعاتون از اینجور چیزا خیلی زیاده

خدا کنه به یه نتیجه برسیم

----------


## Rejnev

> سلام 
> 
> میخوام بدونم میشه dll ساخت که پرینتر رو کنترل کنه ؟ ( مثلاً پرینتر رو puase کنه یا تعداد برگ پرینتر رو نمایش بده یا اصلاً به پرینتر اجازه پرینت رو نده تا از طریق dll اجازه پرینت گرفته بشه )


 سلام...
شدن که میشه...
دان نت، کلاسهایی برای کار با چاپگر و چاپ داره که میتونید از امکاناتشون استفاده کنید. اگه مواردی بخواین که خارج از محدوده امکانات اون کلاسها باشه (البته بجز کارهای غیر ممکن!)، در صورتی که در یک زبان دیگه انجام شده باشه، میتونید از اون dll ها در زبان دات نتی خودتون استفاده کنید.

----------


## daniyal_1363

خوب من چیزی در این مورد نمیدونم  در اصل اطلاعاتم در این مورد صفره میتونین کمکم کنید ؟ :افسرده:

----------


## Rejnev

> خوب من چیزی در این مورد نمیدونم  در اصل اطلاعاتم در این مورد صفره میتونین کمکم کنید ؟


 من اون کارایی که گفتین رو تا بحال انجام ندادم... الان فقط میتونم بگم جستجو کنید... شرمنده م

----------


## maktab

اگر ممکنه سایت هایی که کامپوننت های رایگان در اختیار میزارن رو هم معرفی کنید. ابزارهایی مثل janus هست که متاسفانه رایگان نیستن. اگر چنین ابزار رایگانی سراغ دارید معرفی کنید. ممنون

----------


## niknam_mh

سلام دوست عزیز
اگه می شه کاری کنید که در وی بی دات نت هم بشه استفاده کرد.
ممنون می شم.

----------


## ordebehesht

آقا سلام نمی دونم این تایپیک کی ایجاد شده اما اینو میدونم که من مشکل دارم اونم اینه که میخوام مثل بعضی بچه ها که user control  طراحی کردن و به شمل زیبل منم اینکار رو انجام بدم  اما نمیدونم که باید از wpf‌استفاده کنم  و یا باید از گرافیک استفاده کنم منظورم گرافیک در  C#‎ هستش کمک کنین دارم از بلا تکلیفی میمیرم

----------

